# How to get the most range out of your ebike



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

https://reviews.mtbr.com/5-best-tips-to-get-the-most-out-of-your-e-bike-battery

Any suggestions?


----------



## dundundata (May 15, 2009)

It is simple. The more power the motor draws the quicker the battery drains.


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

Phdi


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

Sheesh! Wouldn't want that battery to run down for that last climb so you'd have to PEDAL the behemoth UP the hill!


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

There may be another "too obvious" solution to extending range. It is reducing rider weight. Maximizing the power/weight ratio is well known in all cycling disciplines, and I think it should apply to riding ebikes too.


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

Jack7782 said:


> There may be another "too obvious" solution to extending range. It is reducing rider weight. Maximizing the power/weight ratio is well known in all cycling disciplines, and I think it should apply to riding ebikes too.


But that would be hard!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## levity (Oct 31, 2011)

fc said:


> Any suggestions?


Try riding it with pedals on the crank arms.
It's much more efficient that way.


----------



## Moe Ped (Aug 24, 2009)

fc said:


> https://reviews.mtbr.com/5-best-tips-to-get-the-most-out-of-your-e-bike-battery
> 
> *Any suggestions?*


Review your thread after submitting; you might find that you used the same image in triplicate.


----------



## matt4x4 (Dec 21, 2013)

You need to pedal and not use any throttle once so ever.


----------



## squashyo (Oct 28, 2003)

One thing I am doing more of when I know I have an epic ahead of me is shutting the motor to off when I am on long semi-descents or descents that I know won't have punchy ups. Rolling zero or 10% for as long as possible, 30% for beginning and mid-ride gradual ups and 100% only when things get super punchy. Progressing up the % during a ride feels magical whereas if you start with a lot of help at the front end of a ride, going down makes in assist the bike feel so heavy and sloggy. This strategy has helped me gain a couple bars per epic ride. (Doesn't work if the people you are riding with are strong and fast which seems to be my world...I just have to try to keep up so stay in 30% most of the ride).

Grappling with the idea of pumping up tires to high PSI if the ride is a lot of up at the start....reduce rolling resistance for this first part of ride might help.

And finally, secretly attaching a tow rope to your buddies bike will help keep your battery loaded.


----------



## matt4x4 (Dec 21, 2013)

Get a bigger battery.

500wh dont cut it!


----------



## hikerdave (Mar 8, 2006)

Ride slower. Wind resistance at higher speeds dominates as wind resistance is proportional to the square of the speed and power required to overcome wind resistance is proportional to the cube of the speed. Speed wastes energy.

Spin faster. Motor heat loss is proportional to the square of motor current which is directly related to torque. The motor is most efficient at higher cadence.

Avoid climbing steep hills. Steep hills require high torque which makes the motor less efficient; very few eBikes have a granny gear that would avoid this high-torque, high-current motor condition. Steep hills are the biggest range-killer for me.


----------



## KingOfOrd (Feb 19, 2005)

Ride in analog mode as much as possible. Save the power tools for the long and steep climbs but try to use hand tools as much as you can. Try to think of it as an acoustic bike, it might help you to ration the electricity.


----------



## RickBullottaPA (Mar 4, 2015)

1) Stay in Eco or Trail mode/Stay out of Boost mode...
2) Pedal more/pedal harder...
3) Flow, baby, flow...


----------



## RickBullottaPA (Mar 4, 2015)

Whatever you do, don't become the eMTB equivalent of those douchebag Prius hypermilers...if you want to ride slow, don't bring your eMTB...


----------



## PierreR (May 17, 2012)

RickBullottaPA said:


> Whatever you do, don't become the eMTB equivalent of those douchebag Prius hypermilers...if you want to ride slow, don't bring your eMTB...


You mean I gotta speed up! Damn, TMB "To Many Birthdays" But, But I don't need momentum on the eMB so I don't need to keep the speed up anymore. Some truth but said tongue-in-cheek.


----------



## matt4x4 (Dec 21, 2013)

Aside from the other methods of increasing battery mileage.

You could use the cruise control function, if your controller has such an option.
I know with the KT display kits, its just connecting two wires, then when the speed is constant for 10 seconds it will enable cruise control at whatever speed you were constant at. Other controllers, I know my Greentime/EVFitting controller has the cruise control wires. I had purchased a KT kit 5 years ago, but sold it after a few months, and the cruise function was desirable. Coming to think of it, every cheap controller I purchased on ebay had the cruise function wire pairs.

Why is cruise control important
- Its just too easy to ride faster, riding faster depletes the battery capacity wh faster, making your total riding distance shorter. 

- Thats where the cruise control function comes in handy.
- You wont be going faster unconsciously. Can be very handy! 

- You can settle in behind some Lycra riding a road bicycle and set cruise control of the Lycras speed, hopefully Lycra's riding at a constant speed. Thats what I always do, except in the time of covid-19, I dont want to breathing in, or riding into someone elses breath particles, so I just pass them as quickly (and reasonably) as possible, for health reasons that is.

------------------> Do the store bought ebikes have cruise control ?????


----------

